# Two days, two rattlesnakes.



## Nicodemus (Jun 7, 2014)

Comin` in from the river yesterday evenin` and ran up on the little diamondback. Late this evenin` and this canebrake was on the move. Counted coup on both of em, escorted em across the road, and wished em well. I reckon I better quit walkin` around out here barefooted at night.


----------



## Bucky T (Jun 7, 2014)

Very Nice!!


----------



## cre8foru (Jun 7, 2014)

That is awesome. Glad you let them go and didnt kill them. Id love to see a rattlesnake.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 7, 2014)

Sorry for the quality of the canebrake shot. Cell phone pic. That one was a good 5 footer. The diamondback was maybe 30 inches.

Thanks for the replies.


----------



## oops1 (Jun 7, 2014)

I commend you but I still don't like em


----------



## Hoss (Jun 8, 2014)

Cool shots, Nic.  They are some pretty snakes, but yeah, snake boots might be in order when walking around.


----------



## wvdawg (Jun 8, 2014)

Pretty skins on them critters.  Don't think I'd be out there without some boots and real good lights!  Thanks for sharing Nic.


----------



## creekrunner (Jun 8, 2014)

Sure don't want to step on them barefoot


----------



## godogs57 (Jun 8, 2014)

Good job Nic...great pics too.


----------



## Cherokee76 (Jun 10, 2014)

*Pretty colors on both snakes!*

Those are pretty snakes. If you had seen a Pygmy rattler you would have had the trifecta!


----------



## watermedic (Jun 11, 2014)

That Timber is a hoss!


----------



## ghadarits (Jun 11, 2014)

Thanks for sharing the pics and giving them a pass Nic.


----------



## Whiteeagle (Jun 11, 2014)

Way to go, Nic! Cool shots! That Diamond back was MAGNIFICENT! Beautiful snakes. The Timber was pretty too, but kept having flashbacks of "dinner" another time"! Glad you just counted coup, though! Be careful out there, they are plentiful this year.


----------



## JustUs4All (Jun 11, 2014)

I saw the first diamondback that I have seen in years last week.  He was under the boardwalk that passes over the dunes to the beach at Ft. Clinch State Park in Fernandina, FL.  He had a lot of yellow coloration.


----------

